# GT Tempest Aufbau / fertig / BILDER



## madmax_16v (19. August 2008)

hi leutz...


SOOOOO... es ist vollbracht, ich habs getan...

anfangs wollte ich das bike einfach verkaufen, 200 euro war das höchstgebot... und ZUM GLÜCK habe ich es nicht getan, ich bin glatt noch mal neu verliebt in das baby )))

ich habe es komplett neu gemacht, nichts ist mehr an alten teilen dran außer die sattelstütze, die V brakes (avid) und der rahmen selbst.
einsatzgebiet soll straße sein und leichtes gelände/ touren, deshalb auch gewichtssparend, schnelle reifen und keine federgabel...

rahmen wurde im audi ibisweiß lackiert, aufkleber neu entworfen und folgende komponenten gewählt:

laufräder MAVIC crossride
AVID V-Brake und hebel
XT 08 kurbeln und innenlager
XT 08 Hebel, Schaltung,
schwalbe street reifen


..und ansonsten seht selbst... wird vielleicht nicht jeden umhauen, aber ich bin bissel stolz auf das werk 

im anhang noch mein cannondale für den einsatz im gelände


----------



## -lupo- (19. August 2008)

Ausser dem Schriftzug gefällt mir das Ergebnis sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmax_16v (19. August 2008)

nicht gut?? ich find er passt gut ins konzept... 
vielleicht werde ich irgendwann auch mal noch originale ordern... aber vorerst nicht


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (19. August 2008)

Och menno, ich will auch so einen Rahmen â¦

WeiÃ gefÃ¤llt mir Ã¼brigens auch sehr gut, aber den Schriftzug hÃ¤tte ich wohl ganz weggelassen. Less is more =)


----------



## -lupo- (19. August 2008)

madmax_16v schrieb:


> nicht gut?? ich find er passt gut ins konzept...
> vielleicht werde ich irgendwann auch mal noch originale ordern... aber vorerst nicht



Ich wollte das bike nicht kritisieren. Finde die GT-Font persönlich sehr geil, that's it.  Der Tempest-Schriftzug finde ich zB sehr passend.


----------



## chrrup150 (19. August 2008)

ist schön geworden, das gt. 
aber die coladose...


----------



## GTdanni (19. August 2008)

Doch das ist gut geworden auch wenn die Reifen nicht unbedingt mein Ding sind. (die sind doch sicher Sackschwer) 

Nun wird es aber mal Zeit das du das Rad auch mal persönlich vorstellst. 


Cu Danni


----------



## tofu1000 (19. August 2008)

Schmuck ist es! Aber auch ich stoße mich etwas an den Klebern. Aber so lange es DIR gefällt, ist doch alles in bester Ordnung. Und schwarze Kurbeln würden vielleicht besser passen.  
Und das Ca... ääh Dings.... Nun ja.


----------



## -lupo- (19. August 2008)

Die Reifen dagegen finde ich sehr passend. Und Tofu1000 bringt es auf dem Punkt: Es soll ja DIR gefallen!


----------



## madmax_16v (20. August 2008)

ja also die reifen sind eigentlich eher leicht, wie kommst du denn darauf danni ???


...hehe und NIX gegen mein cannondale PP das hab ich auch lieb


----------



## Manni1599 (20. August 2008)

Ich finds auch sehr schick!
Die Aufkleber vom Unterrohr sind auch nicht unbedingt mein Geschmack, aber, wie gesagt, es muss DIR gefallen.

Ich glaub, ich bastel mir auch mal so ein Bike.

Zum C....  : Die Abneigung muss langsam wachsen.
btw, wie fliegt es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (20. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich bastel mir auch mal so ein Bike.




Vorsicht! Feind liest mit! 

Wobei: ich habe schon einmal an anderer Stelle gesagt, dass WEIß doch etwas hat...


----------



## madmax_16v (20. August 2008)

ja  auf jeden fall, und zudem derzeitiger trend...
ich hatte erst überlegt ob ich poliere, aber mittlerweile bin ich der meinung das lackieren war die richtige entscheidung


----------



## divergent! (20. August 2008)

gabel hätte ich etwas fetter genommen. der übergang zum steuerrohr gefällt mir nicht so. die aufkleber find ich schick....


ps. das cannondale ist aber auch stark


----------



## madmax_16v (20. August 2008)

jupp da stimme ich zu, die gabel wird auf jeden fall noch getauscht 
nur ist es gar nicht einfach etwas geeignetes zu finden


----------



## oliversen (20. August 2008)

madmax_16v schrieb:


> jupp da stimme ich zu, die gabel wird auf jeden fall noch getauscht
> nur ist es gar nicht einfach etwas geeignetes zu finden



...p-bone von C'dale zum Beispiel
duck


----------



## madmax_16v (20. August 2008)

die hatte ich schon in der hand... über den preis reden wir nicht *G*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (20. August 2008)

Hallo Marc. 

Ja die Gabel hatte ich beim Eitel auch schon in der Hand.  

Zu den Reifen, was genau sind das denn für welche ? 

Wenn das die 2.0er Hurris sind haben die doch fast 700g, klar sind die relativ pannensicher aber es gibt Reifen die wiegen nur die hälfte und das merkt man beim Beschleunigen schon, gerade auf der Straße.  

Cu Danni


----------



## madmax_16v (21. August 2008)

hi danni.. genau, die beim eitel meinte ich auch.. 
vielleicht kauf ich sie noch, mal schauen.. 

und zu den reifen...mhm.. mist.. sind hurricane :-( -> und die sind sehr schwer, ja?? 
dann wurde ich falsch beraten


----------



## Backfisch (21. August 2008)

Netter Aufbau, aber das Ding zu lackieren ist ne Sünde und die Kleber find ich ehrlich gesagt ganz, ganz, ganz schlimm.


----------



## gtbiker (21. August 2008)

bin mal gespannt, wann mein tempest wieder fahrbereit ist. das wird aber authentisch aufgebaut.
das oben gezeigte tempest ist ja schön und gut zum fahren, aber
1. die kleber gehen gar nicht, dann lieber nix drauf.
2. nix authentisch
3. watn für plaste-"träppler"....
bitte nicht übelnehmen, nur meine meinung.


----------



## madmax_16v (21. August 2008)

was ist denn ein plaste-TRÄPPLER ???? falls du damit die pedalen meinst, die sind nur fürn übergang bis ich meine klickis mal dran habe... 

ist doch kein thema... eure meinungen 

ich finde polieren halt gar nicht so toll.. zumal es hier fast jeder macht.. 

ja und authentisch sollte es nicht werden  so wie es da steht sollte es werden 


zu den klebern... ok, das ist geschmackssache, und hier hätte ich auch gern originale schwarze, dezente bevorzugt... und sobald ich günstig welche bekomme, ändere ich das noch mal - schließlich sind sie ja nur GEKLEBT 

OHNE aufkleber finde ich persönlich nicht schön....


grüße


----------



## gtbiker (22. August 2008)

hey, wenn du willst kannst du welche von meinen selbstgemachten haben, hätte noch 2 stück 
(->Fotoalbum letzte Seite)
alles weitere dann via PN. 
gruß gtbiker


----------

